# How heavily do your cats sleep?



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Bumper scared the &%#& out of me last night.

He always sleeps by my feet and sometimes starts to take up too much of the bed so I give him a nudge and he moves back down... Last night i nudged him and he didn't move so I did it again a few times and he still didn't move. 

Usually he also purrs in his sleep and I couldn't hear him purring and I got really scared that he had died or something 8O  so I shook him a little and nothing, it took 5 shakes (the last one rather hard that I thought if he was alive, I might have given him brain damage) before he opened his eyes, yawned... moved down the bed and went back to sleep.

I couldn't sleep for the rest of the night. Usually he is a really light sleeper (like most cats) and will perk up at the slightest movement or noise, but last night he really really scared me!

Is anyone else's cat a heavy sleeper or is this something I should be worrying about? Any ideas on sleep therapy for cats?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

icklemiss21 said:


> Any ideas on sleep therapy for cats?


yes...don't bump Bumper!

sorry, couldn't resist that. I don't really think anything's wrong. when he's really sound asleep like that, go start making him his dinner. See how fast he wakes up!

my cats seem to be able to sleep through just about any noise I make, but as soon as I get their food dishes out, even if they're sleeping at the other end of the house, they're wide awake and zooming to the kitchen.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Sleeping is one thing, but when I pick him up shaking him, I expect him to at least open his eyes.

I tried shaking his treat bag too (forgot to mention that), I keep it beside the bed so I can throw one and make Scully get off my head when he decides I am his pillow.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Velvet is usually a pretty light sleeper, but there are times when she is totally out. Her typical position is at my feet at the base of the bed, but she will occasionally sleep right behind me. Once I was attempting to get up and had to wake her. Yeah, Yeah, I know, I shouldn't wake her, but nature was really calling!  Anyway, she would not budge. I had both hands underneath her, I was petting her, kissing her... nothing! I was starting to really panic and about ready to wake my husband when she suddenly came around. Poor kitty, she was really zonked.


----------



## Petrafan4life79 (Sep 24, 2004)

Sleeping heavy is almost a nightly thing with my 2. My husband says I'm a violent sleeper and a lot of times the cats sleep right through it. There are times I wake up to roll over and I've 'moved' them with my feet and they don't budge. I've had nights where I've freaked out thinking something was wrong. They just look at me like, "What now? Can't you tell I'm sleeping?" :lol: I've gotten to the point where I just go back to sleep. I figure they're young cats and they're healthy, so chances are nothing's wrong. Now, if they were sick and/or senior cats, I'd be a little more concerned if they didn't wake up after being nudged.


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

My cat Huckle has done the same thing...I freaked out one night, I woke up and he was next to me, so I petted him, and he didn't move, so I poked him, he didn't move, shook him, he didn't move, shook him again HARD and he finally woke up, looking at me like "what the **** do you want?????"
I think that if they are comfortable enough, they can sleep really deeply.


----------



## Carina (Jan 4, 2005)

My cats alternate between light sleep for a few days then they completely crash....I can even carry them to another room without them waking up!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Once marsh falls into deep sleep, it takes a while to wake him up, but never to a point where i have to use force


----------



## budandgray (Nov 1, 2004)

Bud and Gray sleep pretty lightly but they twist and turn like drillbits! I think they'd both go insane if they had to only lay on their tummies or on their backs...I mean they really get into some crazy positions but seem to sleep just fine.

The past week or so Bud has discovered there is an "underside" to covers- blankets, etc. so now he burrows under there and covers up completely. I worry about the little cuss suffocating so I check on him when he's 'burrowed" somewhere. He never seems very dlighted that I've checked up on him...he gives me a look along the lines of "hey! I was sleeping here". :?


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Tilak is a light sleeper - Jinx is my heavy sleeper. Once he is curled up, asleep, you could abuse him in any way you want. :lol: Not that I do, of course, but you can lift him and move him from one place to another, adjust his paws, whatever, and he will stay sleeping.  (He usually goes to sleep in a lap - which is why it's sometimes necessary to reposition him.)

Also, I'm a "tosser" in bed, and he often sleeps with me - doesn't seem to bother him, though.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow, that would have freaked me out too. 8O For some reason it reminded me of babysitting my friends' children. I watched the kids like a hawk, and would get paranoid enough to shake their feet a little if I thought they were sleeping too quietly. Just a reflex.

Mozart sleeps very deeply, and sometimes takes a while to wake up. When he's out, we can lift him right up, and move him around without him even stirring. I think I've interrupted the other furrballs occasionally from a really deep sleep too, but not as frequently as Mozart.


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

Cleveland can be a deep sleeper. I usually know if he starts snoring that he's heading off into crash out zone. That's my sign to get his claws clipped  never knows a thing.

Millie just drops wherever she feels like it and you can move her without disturbing that sleep.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Well I'm glad its normal - even if its not normal for Bumps... he is back to his usual light sleeping last night (except on my pillow instead of my feet).

He is usually the lightest sleeper of my 4 - scared me so much because I have never seen a cat sleep that deeply.


----------



## rico (Aug 6, 2004)

*sleep*

the slightest movement, can wake my cat up.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

If Dylan goes into a deep sleep he twitches like mad 8O it's almost like hes having a fit or something sometimes


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

Kiera's a REALLY light sleeper. Any movement on the bed, and the head/ears are up and alert. However, she has an ability to completely and utterly tone out the TV...


----------



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

Open a book on cats that are heavy sleepers, and Vequi will be missing there. Almost any movement will wake her up (^ just like Kiera).

Last night, I woke up almost at 4:00AM hearing ruttling sounds comming out of a plastic bag. My first thought was that Vequi was playing with the bag, but she was next to me in bed, ears straight up listenning for the noice as well. I thought that maybe a rat had entered the room, but more careful thinking got me into the reality that the ceiling fan was blowing the bag all across a corner of the room. But it was enough to wake me up and wake up Vequi's hunting instincts. Enough of a peaceful night sleep.


----------

